# Driving across Mexico



## sunnyinvallarta (Nov 9, 2013)

Hola all!
I had previously asked for information about traveling from Cancun / Merida area across to Puerto Vallarta in 3 weeks. Most of the replies were telling me that I was seriously stretching it out. We would only be able to spend a day in each place. Pick 3 and do a week each....

Well, looking at a map, it does not look bad, but the reality is, it is a huge country! 

I would love ideas about 2 different ideas for travel. 

One - finding someone that would drive us.
Two - buy an old van or vehicle for cheapo and drive ourselves.

The first one sounds like it would be difficult to find the right person to do this. People I know from there that would do this would charge a lot of money and they have moved and not sure where they are both located now.

The second one - I know driving in Mexico is kinda scary, and most likely a bit daunting and stupid if we do not speak Spanish or know where we are going. It is not like getting a motorhome and driving across the US. 

We most likely will just pick a few places and see them, not try to do it all at once. 

But...

Ideas and input?


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

My advice? Utilize the extensive network of busses in Mexico to get from Point A to Point B, C, D, and on to your final destination. Option 1 would work if you could afford it. Option 2 isn't realistic.


----------



## sunnyvmx (Mar 14, 2010)

I have traveled throughout Mexico in a motorhome, motorcycle and also made an 18 day trip up through the center by bus. I much prefer the bus. No worries, relaxed and I saw more than the road ahead. You don't get lost in a bus or taxi, nor do you spend days waiting for repairs. You arrive at your destination and hotel ready to go out and explore rather than collapsing for a few hours of needed rest. I visited six cities traveling during the day and staying in lovely hostels located in the historic center and having private rooms, kitchens, internet and laundry. I would take advertised tours or hop on and off the city busses. Travel light, keep it simple and make memories for a lifetime.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

I am with SunnyMx. Either of the original poster's options is possible, but why go to the trouble. You can get anywhere in Mexico with a combination of intercity buses, local buses, combis and taxis. That will be cheaper and more of an adventure, but it will not be as efficient as driving yourself or finding a driver. If you view getting-there as part of the trip, buses etc are a great way to travel. If you just want to get-to-the-destination in the shortest time possible, they are not the way to go.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

We drive betwen Lake Chapala and the Chiapas Highlands several times a year on a route that is largely the same as the shortest route between Cancun and Puerto Vallarta and it is not a drive that takes more than a few days at most if you drive stright through on mostly very good freeways but the drive is a bit of a bore. That drive would take you from Cancun to Minatitlán, Veracruz, up to Orizaba, Veracruz, then to Puebla and via the Arco Norte Autopista to Atlomulco, Edomex, Guadalajara and Puerto Vallarta. Not much fun there.

I recommend you take express luxury buses from Cancun to Merida and from Merida to Oaxaca City and Oaxaca City to Mexico City. Then another luxury bus from Mexico City to Guadalajara and, finally, the last luxury bus leg from Guadalajara to Puerto Vallarta.

Plan on spending some time in Merida, Oaxaca, ,Mexico City and Guadalajara along the way. You can rent cars in each of these places to explore the surrounding sights or engage day trip tourist transportation to visit surrounding áreas of interest to you and there will be many such places. Three weeks is more than enough time to make this trip at your leisure and all of the cites I recommend you stay in are fascinating in and of themselves. You can plan on at least three days in each of these cities to tour the cities themselves and lots of interesting surrounding sights and attractions. Leave your bus itineraries open so you can stay for shorter or longer periods in each urban zone since there is no need to pre plan any of this. One simply buys a ticket to the next destination before embarking on the next leg of the journey and luxury bus travel in Mexico is luxurious indeed. Some of the buses you will take will be overnighters leaving the town you are in and arriving at your destination the next morning enjoying, en route, luxurious seating, clean and comfortable bathrooms on board and, sometimes, a free sándwich and drink on the bus line. 

In our experience, driving long distances in Mexico is not a dangerous proposition and the roads, or at least the main autopistas, are very good roads in general but buying a discount junker to make the journey is a mistake in this country, especially for long distance driving and a mistake for several reasons from potential mechanical problems leaving you at the mercy of some shade tree mechanic in the middle of nowhere to having found that you have purchased an ilegal vehicle inadvertently. Do not take this chance as there can be serious consequences to you that you probably have no yet considered.

Now, renting a car in one of the cities I have recommended for day trips and that sort of thing is a fine idea and can be a lot of fun but long distance rentals with remote drop off privileges is a risky and damned expensive business considering insurance costs. A lousy alternative to the fleet of mexican luxury buses with assigned seats awaiting your arrival at the station.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Merida Villahermosa is a day drive, Villahermosa Cordoba or Puebla is another day, Puebla Guadalajara another day and Puerto Vallarta is a 5 hour drive from Guadaljara. This is going straight through and is a rough estimate but it is safe and very doable by car. You can take side trips from each city. I would drive it with a decent car. Doing it with a driver would be very expensive unless you advertise for someone who wants do the same trip and can drive.

Most luxury buses going  10 hours or more do it at night and not all have the reclining seat with the leg rest, some have just the foot rest and if you are short are uncomfortable. The ADO buses (south of DF) are that way unless you take the super premium bus and it is not always available. To see the countryside you would have to cut the trip in short trips of 4 or 5 hours so you could do it during the day.

If you can cut the trip in into 4 or 5 hour trips then luxury buses that run doing the day would be the way to do it . You could stop in a city and explore around from there. That would be a more reasonable way to see the countryside and explore without having to drive.
I would do Cancun, Merida, Campeche, Villahermosa/Palenque, San Cristobal ,Tehuantepec,Oaxaca, Puebla, DF, Guadalajara Puerto Vallarta. I would take cabs and combis to explore each area as you woud have extra days. Do not make reservations ahead just check the schedules when you attive to have an idea of what your options are when you are ready to leave,

If you do not want to spend that much time on the road go via the night busses, Cancun , Villahermosa, Df ,Guadalajara Puerto Vallarta. 

I go back and forth on buses or by plabe between Guadalajra and Chiapas and one night on the bus is my max now...You can check into Volaris or Vivaaerobus and travel by plane faster and cheaper than by bus so if you do not have much luggage ceck out the routes. You can cplit the trip into several segment and visit the towns by local transportation.
You could fly to Villahermosa, take a bus to Palenque from there a bus to san Cristobal, then bus to Tuxtla and fo Tuctla DF or other towns and then on to Puerto Vallarta
You do have a lot of options if you travel very light.

Have fun and learn some Spanish that will be very useful on your trip.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Another point the trip Merida Villahermosa is very boring and long , Villa hermosa DF and DF Guadalajara are very boring so you are better off flying the discount airlines if you do not do the short trips via bus or plane and explore around. It is a very big country you have that one right.


----------



## sunnyinvallarta (Nov 9, 2013)

*Thanks Citali*



citlali said:


> Merida Villahermosa is a day drive, Villahermosa Cordoba or Puebla is another day, Puebla Guadalajara another day and Puerto Vallarta is a 5 hour drive from Guadaljara. This is going straight through and is a rough estimate but it is safe and very doable by car. You can take side trips from each city. I would drive it with a decent car. Doing it with a driver would be very expensive unless you advertise for someone who wants do the same trip and can drive.
> 
> Most luxury buses going 10 hours or more do it at night and not all have the reclining seat with the leg rest, some have just the foot rest and if you are short are uncomfortable. The ADO buses (south of DF) are that way unless you take the super premium bus and it is not always available. To see the countryside you would have to cut the trip in short trips of 4 or 5 hours so you could do it during the day.
> 
> ...




Thanks Citali!

My idea of the 3 week journey initially got shot down on this forum because I had so many places I would like to see. My travel partner said maybe we can do this a few different times and see more. Unfortunately, we are flying from Oregon and Colorado, the flights are long and somewhat expensive now. Saving up to do this trip. 

What has also changed is that we have 2 people most likely meeting us for a week in PV at the end of our journey. So that leaves us 2 weeks to see other places....

I may also not get to DF this time or Guadalajara. One place I would like to stay 2-3 days is San Miguel. Unsure if I could live at that altitude, I still would like to check it out as a possibility. 

San Cristobal looks really cool. 
Many many places I really want to see! 

Yes, I am a dreamer!

Finding places to stay with 2 separate beds for us may be an issue. I am finding lots of airbnb in Mexico (have used in other cities). The problem there is this - I asked a few of the airbnb rental owners about if we just call last minute and see if there is a room open, they say - no - you still have to go through airbnb. 

So finding places to stay last minute, would love ideas on that also. We want to keep it the least expensive if possible. Do not need anything fancy at all. 

So far, good responses everyone! Thank you.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Finding place with two separate beds is no problem matrimonial is a double bed is what you wil find in inexpensive hotels. Also you will see the prices listed for two beds 3 beds etc,,some of the inexpensive hotels will charge you by person. Believe me inexpensive hotels with two beds are no problems. Ask to see the room before renting it. 
I just saw a couple of friends from Oaxaca who stayed in San Cristobal de las Casas in Centro for 100 pesos per person. Spartan accomodations but clean with a bathroom with hot water and a small tv..
I locked myself out of the house one evening and got a rom for 140 pesos also in the centro .You have to leave your luggage at the bus station and walk around and you will find something.
You do not need to go through anybody to find a room. Key words: hotelito bonito barato.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

By the way what I have just said does not apply to San Miguel .


----------



## sunnyinvallarta (Nov 9, 2013)

citlali said:


> By the way what I have just said does not apply to San Miguel .


And why is that with San Miguel?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

sunnyinvallarta said:


> And why is that with San Miguel?


I'm guessing that prices are much higher in San Miguel than in San Cristóbal.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

That is right. San Miguel has lots of Ameriacan and Candians tourists and very few backpackers. San Cristobal has very nice high end hotels but it also caters to a lot of backpackers so we have a much wider range of hotels. Big cities also have a wide range of hotels but San Miguel is a smaller city with not a whole lot of Mexican or European backpackers.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

citlali said:


> That is right. San Miguel has lots of Ameriacan and Candians tourists and very few backpackers. San Cristobal has very nice high end hotels but it also caters to a lot of backpackers so we have a much wider range of hotels. Big cities also have a wide range of hotels but San Miguel is a smaller city with not a whole lot of Mexican or European backpackers.


There are several hostels in San Miguel with beds for $150-$200 mxn/person/night.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Great to know, I would not have thought so . Do you have the names or their location?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

citlali said:


> Great to know, I would not have thought so . Do you have the names or their location?


Hostel Inn
Hostal Alcatraz
Iron House Hostel

Dorm beds are $140 and up
Private room beds are $170 and up
All of them are within in a few blocks of the plaza

Info from:
Hostels Worldwide - Online Hostel Bookings, Ratings and Reviews
Hostels.com - Great deals on hostels anywhere!


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks that is good to know. I never arrived in San Miguel without a place to stay so I did not look hard but I also did not seem a bunch of hostels or cheap places when walking around like I do in other place. That should be great info for the OP who is on a budget.


----------



## sunnyinvallarta (Nov 9, 2013)

TundraGreen said:


> Hostel Inn
> Hostal Alcatraz
> Iron House Hostel
> 
> ...


NICE! Thanks...


----------



## Llb1965 (May 31, 2015)

*Cancun to Merida*

We will be vacationing in Cozumel from June 24-July 1st. We would like to go to Merida while there as we are considering a move there sometime in the near future. I know that we can take the ferry over to cancun. What route do you suggest? Would we be able to rent a car and drive from cancun to Merida? Is the road safe and how long would it take to drive there? It would be just my husband and I and I wanted to make sure the roads are safe for traveling. We are very limited in Spanish but are doing our best to learn. Thank you for any suggestions


----------

